# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  از نقطه صفر بیاغازیم!

## u.2u.4u

سلام دوستان. هرچه توی تاپیک ها و سایت ها سرچ می کنم گیجتر می شم. به هر حال این سایت معتبرترین تالار برنامه نویسی ایران هست و زشته که مثل سایر سایت ها مطلب نداشته باشه. 
من مک بوک ندارم. در شروع کار و آموزش نمی خوام پولی بپردازم و برنامه نویسی ios را شروع کنم. لطفا بگید چه چیزهایی را دانلود کنم (لینک مستقیم یا تورنت هم لطف کنید) و چه طور نصب شون کنم. خواهشا با ذکر جزئیات توضیح بدید که هم سوالات جانبی پرسید نشه هم تاپیک مفیدتر باشه. 
خلاصه که خودتون را بگذارید جای یه صفر کیلومتر مطلق و یه آموزش مبسوطی به ما بدید.
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## u.2u.4u

اینجا مثل شهر ارواحه. دوستان هیچکی جواب نمیده

----------


## Cessna182

> سلام دوستان. هرچه توی تاپیک ها و سایت ها سرچ می کنم گیجتر می شم. به هر حال این سایت معتبرترین تالار برنامه نویسی ایران هست و زشته که مثل سایر سایت ها مطلب نداشته باشه. 
> من مک بوک ندارم. در شروع کار و آموزش نمی خوام پولی بپردازم و برنامه نویسی ios را شروع کنم. لطفا بگید چه چیزهایی را دانلود کنم (لینک مستقیم یا تورنت هم لطف کنید) و چه طور نصب شون کنم. خواهشا با ذکر جزئیات توضیح بدید که هم سوالات جانبی پرسید نشه هم تاپیک مفیدتر باشه. 
> خلاصه که خودتون را بگذارید جای یه صفر کیلومتر مطلق و یه آموزش مبسوطی به ما بدید.
> ممنون از لطفتون


علت این که هیچ کس جواب نمیده اینه که کمتر کسی به برنامه نویسی آیفون روی میاره. چون معمولا پیش نیازش سیستم عامل مکینتاش هست و نصبش هم کار حضرت فیله. هزینه خرید مک بوک هم به شدت بالاست. 

برای برنامه نویسی آیفون با زبان objective-c نیاز حتما باید یک سیستم عامل مک داشته باشید چون شبیه ساز آیفون فقط روی مک نصب میشه!! 

ولی گزینه های دیگری هم وجود داره:

شما می تونید از corona sdk استفاده کنید. یک SDK که می تونید با نوشتن حداقل کد برنامه های خیلی جالبی بنویسید سرعت برنامه نویسی تون تا 5 برابر افزایش پیدا می کنه! این SDK هم برای مک هست و هم برای ویندوز. حتی می تونید برنامه ای رو هم که نوشتید برای android نیز خروجی بگیرید!!!!

http://www.coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/

اگه به ساخت بازی های سه بعدی علاقه مند هستید می تونید از Unity Engine استفاده کنید که روی ویندوز هم نصب میشه!
http://unity3d.com/

این سایت ها مستندات کاملی در مورد برنامه نویسی با این SDK ها ارائه می کنند. 

خلاصه لازم نیست برای برنامه نویسی آیفون حتما مک داشته باشید.

اگه مک هم گرفتید و می خواهید به شروع به برنامه نویسی کنید ابتدا کتاب beginning iOS 5 Application development نشر شده توسط انتشارات apress رو مطالعه کنید.

objective-c هم زبان راحتی هستید می تونید توی 6 ساعته یاد بگیرید. فقط syntax ش با زبان هایی که تا به حال کار کردید متفاوت هست.
این هم از آموزش زبان objective-c که توسط خودم تهیه و تنظیم شده است می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید:

آموزش زبان objective-c همراه با آشنایی با لوازم و نیازهای برنامه نویسی آیفون

----------


## u.2u.4u

> علت این که هیچ کس جواب نمیده اینه که کمتر کسی به برنامه نویسی آیفون روی میاره. چون معمولا پیش نیازش سیستم عامل مکینتاش هست و نصبش هم کار حضرت فیله. هزینه خرید مک بوک هم به شدت بالاست. 
> 
> برای برنامه نویسی آیفون با زبان objective-c نیاز حتما باید یک سیستم عامل مک داشته باشید چون شبیه ساز آیفون فقط روی مک نصب میشه!! 
> 
> ولی گزینه های دیگری هم وجود داره:
> 
> شما می تونید از corona sdk استفاده کنید. یک SDK که می تونید با نوشتن حداقل کد برنامه های خیلی جالبی بنویسید سرعت برنامه نویسی تون تا 5 برابر افزایش پیدا می کنه! این SDK هم برای مک هست و هم برای ویندوز. حتی می تونید برنامه ای رو هم که نوشتید برای android نیز خروجی بگیرید!!!!
> 
> http://www.coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/
> ...


سپاس از پاسخ کاملتون استاد گرامی. اما کتابتون پسورد می خواد.

----------

